
Kubernetes Rook EdgeFS 1.1 Released - ITNEXT
https://itnext.io/kubernetes-rook-edgefs-1-1-released-2e4359057849?source=friends_link&sk=8c491b92cb156f19a792db2b1cd3f786
======
SkyLinx
I tried it a few months ago but the cluster was kinda unstable, very often not
detecting all the nodes as belonging to the cluster and things like that.
Hopefully it has improved in the meantime.

